# More ExecutiveAction on GunControl by Dipshat in Office



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a douchebag.

Obama Declares He Will Act Unilaterally on Gun Control: ?Congress Still Hasn?t Done Anything?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They should set up a basic gun class and call it "gun control"


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

This douchebag knows what be is doing is unconstitutional, yet he is doing it... I would not be surprised if what he really want is a reaction from people where he could provoke something that could justify him to call for martial law. That way, he could suspend the elections and stay as president. They did something like this in the Philippines during the 70's. Marcos remained as the president for 20 years.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The douchebag is saying he is receiving letters from gun owners calling for gun control. This bastard must be hanging out with that lying sack of rancid hag hildabeast. He is full of crap. I want to see those bogus letters from "gun owners" wanting gun control. I know only one gun owner and ccw permit holder who wants gun control. The rancid hag from the west, Diane feinstein.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem is Congress is defying him and it ticks him off. Obama is the emperor after all. The media supports his views. Anything for a national registration.









All to create a mind who thinks this gun control/ confiscation is great:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think he's gonna make it illegal for anyone without a criminal record to own a firearm.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Make it harder and harder for the average tax paying gun carrying citizen to be lawful. 
Then, tax and fee the hell out them. 
Then, you just declare all guns illegal, and that turning them in is good. Turn in those crazy neighbors that have guns.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Make it harder and harder for the average tax paying gun carrying citizen to be lawful.
> Then, tax and fee the hell out them.
> Then, you just declare all guns illegal, and that turning them in is good. Turn in those crazy neighbors that have guns.


One of these days, we are going to have to start misbehaving. How many more years before we have nothing else to lose and everything to gain?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I saw something about NY and ammo control yesterday.

limiting ammo sale to enough to reload your gun twice in 90 days, have to prove you own it legally, and no ammo for any guns not on your list of registered guns.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I thought I saw something about NY and ammo control yesterday.
> 
> limiting ammo sale to enough to reload your gun twice in 90 days, have to prove you own it legally, and no ammo for any guns not on your list of registered guns.


Are the people good with that, or are they raising sand?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What makes me even more mad is while listening to a talk host on a station I would consider right leaning one of the hosts played down Obama's action and said "don't go running into the streets. This doesn't mean Obama is coming for your guns." But what the idiot doesn't realize is this is death by a thousand cuts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama I won't take your guns wink wink. Oh and you can keep your plan and your doctor........ I won't raise your taxes.....
He is a Muslim it is ok to lie to achieve your goals


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No he won't have to take them away, people give them away.....
Every single law written on guns only make it harder for law abiding citizens to comply. 
Any person with a piece of metal and a file can produce a weapon capable of firing a ammunition. It may be crude, but it will kill. 
When idiots bend their way of thinking that the gun is the problem, they will never see strait. 
No gun in the history of guns, has had an evil intention or thought. 
Guns don't kill people, people kill people. 
Sticks, stones, poison, hands, and feet kill more people... 
Swimming pools kill more kids than Guns,EVERY YEAR.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't stand th fact that everyone is scared of the smug .Son of a bitch.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The point is that citizens need to stand against corruption of the constitution.

I would suggest reading this book

Nullification: How to Resist Federal Tyranny... | Tom Woods

Or at least listening to the Tom Woods Show pod casted 5 days a week.

Open your mind


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We should expect nothing less from a criminal and a traitor then treasonous and criminal actions. This last year in office he will come after more then 2A I suspect.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It shouldn't be a big deal. We've been warned this is coming for a long time. You should have prepared yourself already.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> It shouldn't be a big deal. We've been warned this is coming for a long time. You should have prepared yourself already.


 This we have . Not all weapons are where they once were. Hard to take something that is not there.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All the gun control we have now ain't doing a damn thing. The places in America with the most restrictions have also got the most crime. Pretty obvious that more laws aren't going to do a thing to stop crimes. Those laws in California didn't stop the San Bernardino Shooters from getting their hands in non compliant rifles...


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I think he's gonna make it illegal for anyone without a criminal record to own a firearm.


Then I will be a criminal !


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

True leaders lead by example. If the people cant have guns then there should be no guns for cops too. This means no guns for the secret service also. Can we the tax payers do that? Since we pay for secret service protection we should demand that they be disarmed.

Or better yet don't pay for their issued assault weapons. Issue the bastards California and New York compliant weapons instead. Let's see how the m...effer would like that.


----------

